# USC Writing Sample - How it should be formatted?



## kat.gaylord (Sep 9, 2021)

Hey so, for the USC SCA undergrad application, I am doing the 4 minute/2 pages non-dialogue film description for my writing sample, and I was wondering how it should be formatted? I was planning on formatting it like a screenplay, is this fine or should I aim to write it in a more prose/standard writing style? Thanks!

(here's the exact prompt from the SCA slide room: A description of a four-minute film that contains no dialogue. It can be fiction or non-fiction. The story has to be communicated visually. (No more than two pages))


----------



## Nidhi Kamath (Oct 20, 2021)

Hi I have been asking my doubts at admissions@cinema.usc.edu
They are quick in replying. Hope this helps


----------



## alexatallah (Nov 18, 2021)

Hi there! I was wondering the same exact question. Have you found an answer? If so, could you please share? Thank you so much! Have a wonderful day.


----------

